
A Tiny Newsletter about JavaScript - shivam-dev
http://tinyjs.email/
======
shivam-dev
Creator of TinyJS here

After looking for newsletters that are simple, with high quality and diverse
curation I couldn't find much. I did stumble upon TinyReact, it's a really
great newsletter for the React ecosystem, which I am not really into as of
now. However I loved it's simplicity. Inspired, I decided to curate one
myself.

I keep an eye out for interesting articles, libraries and updates from the
JavaScript world. If I find them worthy of sharing I bookmark them, and the
end of the week I send the best 3 to my subscribers every week. The three
article limit has been interesting, the constraint forces me to look for the
best articles I can find. No spam, short and sweet.

